
Brexit: Conservatives winning majority in UK parliament - late
https://www.bbc.com/news/election-2019-50765773
======
xchaotic
This has bigger and impact on startup ecosystem worldwide than say a new
framework etc but no one is discussing this. I wonder if people gave up on the
idea that tech can help make informed decisions ? It looks like people voted
off their emotions and based on what they would like to happen (UK being a
sovereign empire again) and not based on what is realistic- a bunch of trade
deals that are worse off than being in the EU

~~~
vanniv
It seems these days like every time someone sees an election that doesn't go
their way, they assume that the voters on the other side were clearly all
imbeciles voting for their own destruction.

That's an incredibly naive and narcissistic view of the world.

~~~
happymellon
What would be the pros to Brexit?

~~~
thu2111
Power being more local and closer to the people. This is the fundamental
advantage from which all others flow.

The EU is a highly centralising project. In many ways it's more centralising
than the US federal government is, because the USA has a constitutional
balance of powers (in theory) and has a tradition of state's rights. EU
ideology recognises neither: there is no limit to the extent to which EU
federalists wish to centralise power in Brussels. Some of them have talked
about reducing national parliaments to the status of tourist attractions.

It's funny - usually the Hacker News set is excited about decentralisation,
peer to peer networks, end to end encryption, and all other projects that give
people control over their own digital lives. But when the British vote for
more control over _their_ lives, outside of the internet context, suddenly
it's all obvious stupidity and can't ever be better than being controlled by a
foreign power.

If you can't see any cons to the EU, you shouldn't be able to see any cons to
Google completely controlling the internet. After all, it's rather convenient
in many ways to have them do so: all very consistent, one passport for every
website etc.

~~~
scarmig
> Some of them have talked about reducing national parliaments to the status
> of tourist attractions.

Cite?

------
byefruit
As a Brit this is utterly heartbreaking. The Conservatives tried every trick
in the book in the last parliament and fought a dirty campaign that has set an
awful precedent for future politics in the UK.

That remain-backing and second-ref parties actually got the majority of votes
makes it even worse. First past the post is not fit for a modern democracy.

------
golemotron
It’s amazing to me that tech people can see that monoculture makes systems
fragile in security yet long for it in geopolitics. Brexit should happen.
Catalan independence should have too.

~~~
JamesLefrere
The EU is not like the USA. We can have regional independence/self-governance
and international cooperation, prosperity and peace, without needing a
controlling national structure.

Britain is and always has been a European island. We’ll be back in the EU in a
generation or less.

~~~
golemotron
The EU was a historical anomaly. A reaction to WW1 and WW2.

------
SlowRobotAhead
The tech cynicism that’s growing in me is just waiting to see if it was
fakenews on Twitter, or Russian ads on Facebook, or Macedonian teens with
clickbait, Nazis or something entirely new to blame these elections on. It
seems there is always a “reason” to lose elections now.

I don’t know when everything had to become a scandal and “well, it seems less
people agree with me than it took to elect the side I preferred” became an
unacceptable thought.

Edit: even a thought about that thought is unacceptable to some here :)

~~~
pintxo
I second the „meddling“ in elections part. If we accept the notion that it’s
easily possible to manipulate the people into voting for whomever then the
problem is not the meddling but the possibility of people being manipulated.

As this means anyone could do this. I vote for a Marshall Plan for general
education.

